
Ask HN: How would you monitor your Kubernetes cluster? - polcia
What are the current best practices? I you&#x27;d go with prometheus&#x2F;grafana, how would you deploy it? Would you use a dedicated one for k8s?
Are you service-meshing? Would you use its own prometheus? You have a completely different setup, with other technologies?
======
pranay01
This might be helpful to you - [https://signoz.io/blog/out-of-box-application-
monitoring-pro...](https://signoz.io/blog/out-of-box-application-monitoring-
prometheus/)

------
zxcqwe
The following is working for me:

\- dedicated prom instance for the cluster

\- aggregated grafana with other prom instances

Thinking of investing in thanos in the near future.

